# Protein Powder affects sperm



## Suzie1985

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to come on here and give some advice if at of your men are regular users of protein shakes, creatine tablets or anything similar. 
It can affect the sperm count and has most certainly done so with hubby.

Hubby has been taking them for about 8 years now as well as going to the gym on a daily basis.
We have been ttc since last June and had no joy.
I have always had my reservations about the protein so I asked him to stop in March.
Decided to have some tests done in April and hubby's sperm results came back saying he had no motile sperm and only 18 immotile sperm.
We were devastated and started looking at IVF and possibly going abroad.

Meanwhile hubby went to his drs and did another sperm test after about 4 weeks from the first one. It came back with under 1 million sperm. Not sure on exact number.
Booked an appointment with a urologist and went to go see him, had various blood tests done and he said to come back in 3 weeks to get the results of the blood back and do another sperm sample.

His Dr said to repeat the test again after 6 weeks which he did and the results came back and said his sperm was at 22 million! 
2 weeks later we were due to go back to the urologist and he did another sample and he had 39 million!! So pleased!
He told us not to consider ivf at the moment because hubby is practically normal now.

Anyway the blood tests came back and the urologist said the results were not normal for someone with a low sperm count, and that he had found traces of an ingredient in his blood which is in the protein he was taking and thus was the definite answer to why we had had a problem.
The fact his results have Improved so much in such a short space of time is brilliant and thank goodness he has finished the protein.

X


----------



## xkatiex

do you know what ingredient it is?


----------

